# Pregnant Does and electric fence??



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I was tossing around the idea of electric fence for a pasture area. I then began to question the idea because it will be for two Pregnant Nigerian does. 


Have you used electric fence with pregnant does? Any problems?? Is this SAFE??


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would think it should be fine. Many people use electric fence and their pregnant girls are in it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

My goats, when they were preggo, have touched the hotline a time or two, all was well and kids were OK when born.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

The majority of my does apparently can either hear or sense electricity. My old waterer had a tank heater and my hard water corroded it fairly often resulting in the water becoming electrified. I always knew when that had happened because the does would walk towards it, reach a certain point in the pen, stop, raise their heads, look at it, then turn and walk away. After the tank heater was swapped out, they walked right up and drank. I don't know how common it is for that to happen, but it is something to consider.


----------

